# North carolina-my family has banished me to the backyard



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I received this email today that really pulls at my heart strings and I am hoping that someone on this forum will see this sweet Golden Ret. Mix, Copper, and want to give him a home. A rescue would be just as wonderful!!

From: JulieShimkus <[email protected]>
Subject: Fw: Next door neighbor's dog, story and pix
To: "Julie Shimkus" <[email protected]>
Date: Tuesday, October 6, 2009, 12:00 PM

*Sent: Tuesday, October 06, 2009 1:50 AM
Subject: Next door neighbor's dog, story and pix*

This dog is in NC -- near Charlotte, I think. Larry used to live in Atlanta. Plz cross post around for this really pretty --* and desperate for a home -- dog. I guess he needed shaving down, so once his hair has grown back out, he'll be gorgeous again. Pls cross post about Copper and respond to Larry if you can help.
*"COPPER" looks like a different dog all shaved - just look at how handsome he will be when fur grows bac.

CONTACT LARRY: 704-540-8633 OR email: [email protected]
************************************************************************************




From: Larry Miller <[email protected]>
Date: October 5, 2009 6:22:12 PM EDT


I want to find a home for my neighbor's dog ASAP so am sending this to you and others.

*The neighbors who own him, and who have given me signed permission to find him a home, are not cruel. Just � not dog people. *Except when I take him to an adoption event (this past weekend was the first time), he is always in his backyard where he does have an igloo shelter that he might go into when he wants to. But that�s all. If it rains or gets really cold, does he go into the igloo? Does it keep him dry? Or warm? 

The adults and kids in the house do not let him in the house or play with him. 

Despite all this, he�s very sociable, charming, well behaved. If he were human I'd call him "well-adjusted." He gets along with people and with other dogs. He's also energetic and healthy with grooming and all shots this past week (Piper Glen Animal Hospital). We�re just a step outside Ballantyne where it meets Pineville.

Copper is about 2 years old. About 40 lbs. Probably Shepherd-plus (Labrador?, Golden Retriever?).

If you know someone who might be interested, all I ask is return of half my vet fee, so a total of $112.

Here�s the PDF. 

You may get 2 images�never quite sure how that works. Also if someone there is interested, I hear there are people whodo the driving. Or I might.

Thanks.


�

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This dog is in NC -- near Charlotte, I think. Larry used to live in 
Atlanta. Plz cross post around for this really pretty -- and 
desperate for a home -- dog. I guess he needed shaving down, so once 
his hair has grown back out, he'll be gorgeous again. Pls cross post 
about Copper and respond to Larry if you can help.

Louise

Begin forwarded message:

From: Larry Miller [email protected]
Date: October 5, 2009 6:22:12 PM EDT

I want to find a home for my neighbor's dog ASAP so am sending this 
to you and others.

The neighbors who own him, and who have given me signed permission to 
find him a home, are not cruel. Just — not dog people.

Except when I take him to an adoption event (this past weekend was 
the first time), he is always in his backyard where he does have an 
igloo shelter that he might go into when he wants to. But that’s 
all. If it rains or gets really cold, does he go into the igloo? Does 
it keep him dry? Or warm?

The adults and kids in the house do not let him in the house or play 
with him.

Despite all this, he’s very sociable, charming, well behaved. If he 
were human I'd call him "well-adjusted." He gets along with people 
and with other dogs. He's also energetic and healthy with grooming 
and all shots this past week (Piper Glen Animal Hospital). We’re 
just a step outside Ballantyne where it meets Pineville.

*Copper is about 2 years old. About 40 lbs. Probably Shepherd-plus 
(Labrador?, Golden Retriever?).*If you know someone who might be interested, all I ask is return of 
half my vet fee, so a total of $112.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww, when his coat comes back and is cared for, he'll be stunning. He looks adorable.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Update

Copper still needs a home.
I emld. Larry to ask if Copper has found a home-No! It kills me to think this poor dog is living outside by himself!!



the adoption event last weekend lots of people were friendly and some were interested. But, not yet.

For this weekend’s adoption events at Petsmart/Blakeney, I made up a batch of business cards with his name and pic and my phone number. So if someone is interested, but is not ready that day, they have a reminder. Without a card, if they are interested but have no way to get in touch, nothing would happen.

I never rode alone in the car with Copper so tomorrow will be an adventure. I rigged up a cardboard barrier between front and back seat to minimize interaction between driver (me!) and Copper.

Have you checked with all of the Golden Ret. Rescues

May have. If there are a few you think I should contact please givbe me some info and I will. Thanks for the thoughts. And yes he is adorable. You’ve probably seen the flyer but in case—here’s a copy attached.

Larry Miller
[email protected]


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor copper*

Got this from Larry Miller the man who is trying for TWO YEARS to find this poor boy, Copper, a home!!


Where is Copper living now? I hope not outside, he would be freezing

This is why I have been “uptight” for almost two years. Outdoors, always: period!!! He does have an igloo or Igloo for shelter but who knows if / when he goes in there? They do have a rear porch with an umbrella partly covering it and maybe that helps. 

Since I’ve gotten permission to get him adopted, I come over after a rain with a towel but mostly he seems dry.

In addition, though he’s been outdoors as above for one-two years, my vet, Piper Glen, found him perfectly healthy. He also knows how to unlatch his gate, if the locking mechanism isn’t engaged, so he’s not only healthy, he’s smart.

The vet had to shave him to get rid of the matting and knots and some (me) like him better with short hair. Also response on the sidewalk is that he is indeed lovable and adorable with short hair, before it grows back. Either way. I am doing this NOW now waiting till his coat is long. However, if it gets cold and his hair is still short, I am not too concerned. (?????)


Monday I’ll look at the GR rescue groups. Today and tomorrow are for going to and from adoption events and hope that me, alone, in the car with him, is not a driving hazard. Thanks.

Larry Miller


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

I'm confused... is he near Charlotte NC or in Il?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlotte NC*

*Copper is near Charlotte, North Carolina.
Larry Miller-who lives there in Charlotte NC has been trying to find this poor sweet dog a home for 2 years.*


I live in Woodridge, Illinois, but am posting for Copper and Larry to try to help Copper find a home!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PLEASE I'M Begging!!!!!!!*

Please everyone I'm begging for help finding Copper a home!!

PLEASE send out to everyone and every rescue you know especially in North Carolina.

Larry Miller who lives near Charlotte has been trying to find Copper a loving home for 2 years. For 2 years poor Copper has lived outside at his owners home.

*Larry hasn't give up on Copper, so please don't give up on Copper!!*

*Contact LARRY MILLER IF you can help Copper or know someone who can.*


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

omg I wish I could afford him. I'm so incredably broke I'm having to take out loans to get from month to month (oh the joys of teaching I suppose). If I could, I would take him in an instant. I just can't afford another right now. I thought for a very long time about him last night. I tried to figure out how I could get him. I just can't do it  I am passing this info to all my teacher buddies. I'm less than 2 hours away from Charlotte. I will see what I can do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liz*

Liz

Do you mean you couldn't afford to pay Larry for half of what he spent on vet or couldn't afford Copper on a daily basis?


Would you please pass him on to all you know and any rescues too that you thinkg might be able to help him.

I wish he still had his fur with winter coming and all-it will take awhile for it to grow back but I understand Larry had to have the groomer take the mats out.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I sent Copper's info and pictures to my friend who lives in SC, about an hour from Charlotte, and asked her to spread the word about Copper. She can't take him, but maybe she'll know somebody who can.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Liz
> 
> Do you mean you couldn't afford to pay Larry for half of what he spent on vet or couldn't afford Copper on a daily basis?
> 
> ...


Both and I will be passing his info on to everyone I know. I am looking at a vet bill coming up and I don't know how I'm going to do it (6 month and rabies). I had to take a very big cut in pay this year because NC is broke. It's amazing what the government does to teachers and it's amazing that we still teach.

Anyway... I'll be passing info along


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom and LizShort*

*Jackson'sMom and Liz Short*

Thank you for sending Copper's picture out to all you know.
This poor little guy deserves a loving home where he can live inside and be cherished and played with.


Liz: I understand the money worries, and I wouldn't want you to take in another dog if you cannot afford it. I lost my job of 12 years Sept.. 16th so we have to be careful what we spend now, too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*update ON TODAY'S adoption event Larry took Copper to*

Here is an update from Larry after the adoption event he took Copper to:

Glad he behaved in back seat for you. I think about $100 would be fair, but if a rescue takes him, I don't think they will pay to take him.

How is Copper around other people, other dogs, is he neutered? On Heartworm Preventative?

Karen M. Van Swearingen

----- Original Message -----
From: "Larry Miller" <[email protected]>
To: "Karen M. Van Swearingen" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, October 10, 2009 5:21:59 PM GMT -06:00 US/Canada Central
Subject: Re: Copper



How did the adoption event go? Hoping you and Copper did good


Lot of interest but no solid offers. Each person who was a possibility got a car with his pic and my number. Back tomorrow.

The tricky part, which includes would he behave in the back seat alone, has been accomplished. I solved all those unknowns and no problem.

you said if someone adopts Copper you just want half back of the vet bill. Is that $112 or $56?

Vet bill plus a new leash came to about $220, so I’d want $110. The rescue group at Petsmart, I heard, for apurebred puppy wants $300, and someone said that was reasonable, so I figure my “fee” is low. The group I am at the event with may ask for a courtesy fee. I think all that is reasonable and fair. What do you think is a fair fee, one that keeps the dog (or any dog) from being resold to a lab?

Larry Miller


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think it is going to be hard to get a reinbursement for the vet bills and leash, but maybe......

I'll pass the information along. I'll also help transport if needed. If someone would be willing to give a REALLY good home, I'd pay half what Larry is asking. I could also help transport up north where there seems to be a higher demand than down here.

Most of my rescues have been crosses, but most people seem to want a purebred and that includes the rescues.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know much about them, but it seems Great Dog Rescue in New England takes in mixes and dogs from the South. You would have to do some research on their reputation first. Can't hurt to ask. 

I keep confusing Karens sig photo with dogs that need homes.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I know it's not much but I'll put in $25.00 for Larry's vet fee. Let me know. If it will help him get a great home.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think Karen's sig is Smooch with a great big bone! What fun for her.

I have a rescue Copper. He's great. I'll bet this one is too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

You guys are all so wonderful. I would pay the other half Larry is asking if we can find a home or rescue for Copper!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LET'S all keep trying for Copper*

Let's all keep trying for Copper.
Copper having his very own loving home would be best.
If a wonderful rescue and/or home is found, I will pay half of his adoption fee to Larry.
Larry is just asking for money because he is afraid that the wrong person could get hold of Copper.
We will need to try Mixed Breed Rescues, too.


HERE IS COPPER WITH HIS COAT.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Someone should contact the NE Rescues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

It sure would be best if we could find Copper a Home Close to North Carolina-that way no transport problems.

I did email someone who deals with Peppertree all the time.

Just might end up trying some Eastern Rescues-do you have any in mind?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

None in particular, so go for it!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

There is a sticky in other rescue forum with a listing for mixed breed rescues. Have you contacted them?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers-mom*

Coppers-Mom

No haven't contacted the Mixed Breed Rescues in N.C.
Hubby is home for weekend and I have to limit my time on here when he's home.
Also, I'm supposed to be looking for a job.
If anyone has a chance, could you send the posting about Copper along with his pics and Larry Miller's contact info out?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld.*

Just emld a rescue in South Carolina begging!
I had missed their msg. to me from Friday, don't know how I missed it.
EVERYONE PRAY REALLY HARD11111

LIZ I'M also praying that maybe one of the teachers you work with might want to give little Copper an inside home!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest*

Have not had a reply from the S.C. rescue yet-still hoping.
I emld. a Nashville, TN, rescue and they asked me for pictures of Copper which I sent.
Larry Miller said that Copper hurt a toenail and he got oral meds from the vet for him. Larry also went and bought a snuggly pillow to put in Copper's igloo outside. 

This man is a saint. He said he has two older cats and doesn't know how Copper would be around them and doesn't want to get his cats upset, so that's why he doesn't take Copper in.

*Look at Larry's email from today:*



As to my vet, I have a flyer there and a few biz cards. The latter also at my chiropractor and other places.

Today at someone’s suggestion, maybe yours?, I bought, not a blanket or sweater, but a —what do I call it? — large pillow to line his igloo with. The Petsmart clerk said they do know to come in, especially if it’s warm and soft. Probably once a week I have to remove it, take off the cover and wash it. OK...

Larry Miller


*LizShort: * Did you hear from any of the teachers at all yet?
Do any sound interested.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copper*

I sent Larry a list of Mixed Breed Rescues in North Carolina and asked that he email them for Copper.

Can't believe that nobody thinks he's a doll and a sweet dog-probably because he's not a purebred.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppersmom*

COPPERSMOM

CAN YOU send me the link to where the Mixed Breed Rescues are on here.
I saw where the Golden Ret. Rescues that take mixes are on here,
but not the Mixed Breed Rescues.

Thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copper*

Larry is taking Copper to an adoption event today and a rescue lady is supposed to meet Copper.

Please say big prayers that someone notices Copper and gives him a wonderful and loving home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copper*

Larry emld. me and I think that COPPER WENT TO A RESCUE YESTERDAY.
He will have to be in boarding until a foster home is found.
can anyone FOSTER COPPER? 

Still need to confirm!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Copper 


Larry Miller has confirmed that a wonderful lady named Brenda has taken Copper into rescue.

Presently Copper is being boarded until they find a foster home for him, so Copper is on the way to finding that person or family that will love, adore and
play with him forever!!! :--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:
__________________


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Good news for another Copper boy!
thanks Karen.::wavey:


----------

